#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  DrAndys Concrete Box in the City

## DrAndy

We bought a small piece of land in Chiang Mai old city centre about three years ago. It is only about a quarter of a rai. there was an old wooden house in situ, with poor foundations.




We designed a house, essentially a U shape, which would take up most of the land space. The centre of the U was intended to be a courtyard.

We got planning permission for 3 stories, and a 3 metre front wall. This latter was intended to reinforce the enclosed courtyard feel.

After a couple of years, and renewing the planning permissions, we started building the wall




My SD card failed, unfortunately, so there are no more pics of the building of the wall until this next stage




we will increase the side fences later

This is the Soi that the land is in, quite small connecting two of the main roads in the old city inside the moat. Very quiet but very close to lots of bars and restaurants etc etc




more wall building pics




I don't like the knobs on top, they will go. The lower inset decoration is good though. Both of these features were put in by my wife when I was away!

There is a large back-set gateway and a small pedestrian gate; both these will have wooden gates made eventually.

The left hand side wall




and the inside view of the right side





well, that is the wall. We did not do any more building for a while. We let the wooden house to parents of a friend and did other things (like building our house in the ricefields)

When we returned to CM last year, in September, we thought it was about time we built the place.

so we demolished the wooden house and started in earnest

----------


## DrAndy

The house gone and high sidings to protect the neighbours







The teak trunks we had stored in the house. They will be used for supporting the rebuilt wooden house which will form one wing of the new house (i.e. the right hand wing of the U shape)

At this time we also decided that a three storey house was a bit too large for our uses, so we cut off the top storey. We now are building a two storey house with a flat roof terrace.


another view of the land









we dug up all the good plants and took them away


the workers built themselves a nice toilet, connected to the old septic tank




so, the land was totally cleared and work started

----------


## benlovesnuk

wow cant wait for this beauty, i have high expectations looking at those trunks you got, im sure as to your other threads you surely wont dissapoint!

Any inclination into price and how about you came by the land, if one might be so forward?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I didn't even get a guided tour over New Year. Very upsetting.  :Sad:

----------


## Rural Surin

I trust you replace that nice old wooden Thai structure with something similiar. Instead of these homogenous and dismal looking cement/brick abodes.

----------


## Scandinavian

Nice to read this and see the pics. Wish u all the best during your construction, looking forward to seeing more pics as it progresses.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks folks

building can be stressful but if you find the right architect (to translate your ideas), the right builder (flexible and energetic) and the right project manager (wife who can call up and complain, congratulate or just chat), then the stress will be within fun levels


Marmite, why should you? it was just a building site, no drinks or food

Ben, my wife found the land just asking around. Price, don't remember, but more than ricefilelds!

RS, no, not similar, but better! That old house was not very pretty, just functional. The wood, however, was all teak, so will be reused.

more pics soon!

Now we are on the subject, as was said, the house will have a courtyard as centre stage

The high wall will reinforce that feeling. As the land is quite small, we could only get a courtyard about 4m wide, hardly sufficient for what we want (yes Marmite, parties and lots of food). So we are keeping the ground floor of both wings of the U open. The courtyard will then extend under the house on both sides.

Should be fun.... the building continues

----------


## Rural Surin

Good to see that your reusing that teak! At today's prices...that is if you can't find it blackmarket. Outside of retaining heat {a big drawback} - I love tropical hardwoods. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

Actually, the trunks are reasonably new, confiscated by the government from illegal loggers. They were also reasonably priced and delivered. It took five or six guys to move them!!

They should be fun to erect, prob need some builders Viagra

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, why should you? it was just a building site, no drinks or food


Fair enough.




> (yes Marmite, parties and lots of food)


Jolly good. When is the moving in party?

----------


## Lily

> Jolly good. When is the moving in party?


Yep, how long?

----------


## DrAndy

well, the basic building will take until the end of April, that is, no decoration, tiles or anbathroom or kitchen fittings. So there will be a building, weather proof but unfinished at that time. Then we go away for a few months and hope to finish it towards the end of the year

party time

----------


## DrAndy

however, before we have that party, we have to do the building

This is the single men workers house, nice bicycle eh?

the married couples are staying down the road




The site laid out and the metalwork begins



The first hole gets dug by hand




The women knitting the iron; the site office on the right




more iron delivered, safely! The guy in the orange shirt is the foreman




The first hole hits water at about 1.5m. This means every hole will have to be pumped out and drained before concrete can be poured




anyway, we have the first hole ceremony, to propitiate the spirits



they should be happy now; we also threw loads of gold coins in the hole (well, 25 and 50 satang pieces)




they found an old well in one of the holes



so we reclaimed the nicely curved bricks

----------


## DrAndy

next, they started the proper digging

some of the foundation holes were very large and deep



you may ask why

they decided to knock down part of the wall....

the neighbours had complained that the trucks blocked the road, so they had to get them inside the site. never mind




cement delivery; the truck managed to get inside enough



The building continues, the ground beams in place, ready to pour




As you can see, the site is very cramped so they took the wooden house to storage, except the tree trunks

the windows and doors I am sourcing from reclaim woodyards are also stored in the same place...as are some ancient bricks I found which will be great for the courtyard. They came from a demolished tobacco factory.

Pics later of that

this is more beams and posts



and then those being poured

they use the cement truck to deliver into an old bath, which they then shovel into buckets for delivery to each beam

I don't think the trucks have pumps!

Anyway, they then vibrate each pour to settle the cement betweem the iron

----------


## jandajoy

good to see they're using a riddler (vibrator) doesn't seem common in LOS.

Are this crew available for hire, outside CM ?

----------


## Lily

> . Then we go away for a few months and hope to finish it towards the end of the year party time


Good one! I should be just about ready by then for a trip to Thailand!

----------


## Texpat

Back at it again Andy...  :Smile: 

At least you've been down this well worn road before...

----------


## benlovesnuk

courtyard is a pretty sweet idea...................here's mine................well the one i would like to have:

----------


## Airportwo

Great stuff! be following this with interest as house sounds some what like the next project! a house yes, but with flat roof as Dr Andy's planning, also planning building as U with courtyard, though as land bigger will include pool or pool on flat roof.

----------


## DrAndy

> good to see they're using a riddler (vibrator) doesn't seem common in LOS.
> 
> Are this crew available for hire, outside CM ?


 
depends on how far, I would think

I doubt they would want to locate to another province

----------


## DrAndy

> Great stuff! be following this with interest as house sounds some what like the next project! a house yes, but with flat roof as Dr Andy's planning, also planning building as U with courtyard, though as land bigger will include pool or pool on flat roof.


I did mention that some of the foundation holes were very large (nobody asked)

that is because we intend to have a small pool on the roof

----------


## johpam

looking good :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thanks

so, they have continued with the construction, pouring the columns and getting the second floor flooring ready too

they tried to do a couple of the columns too fast, without vibrating enough, so there were some quite bad holes visible when the shuttering was removed. They filled them in with cement but not very well!  We made them cut out the whole of the columns and repour




once the shuttering is taken off, it is important to wrap the cement in plastic to stop it drying out too quickly


it is like a jungle in there




this pic shows the layout of the house: you can see the concrete part now, the wooden bit has not yet been started. The part on the left will be open to the courtyard, as will the wooden house








work is continuing and going well

----------


## benlovesnuk

Where abouts in town are you north east west south(you must be near a temple or two)?

could you please describe the land size again and also the house size and outside areas as you seem to have made something that seemed in my mind as being quite small look rather big (and thats with what looks like quite a big house on it as well)?

Was there any problems in getting your planning permission or are they quite easy going in Chiangmai?
cheers

----------


## Fabian

Good to see something different to the big country side house.

----------


## DrAndy

last week, Ant

now, maybe end of month, maybe 12th March

*newsflash*

we have decided we are not too keen on the two balconies over the courtyard, too intrusive and heavy. They don't really serve any useful purpose except letting the doors open safely



so, we will have them removed and just have a 1 metre high safety grill inside the house so we don't fall out when we open them

bit of a messy business but not difficult

----------


## Norton

> we will have them removed and just have a 1 metre high safety grill inside the house so we don't fall out when we open them


Have you considered replacing the doors with windows and simply have the wall under the window built up a meter?

----------


## AntRobertson

> last week, Ant
> 
> now, maybe end of month, maybe 12th March


Ahh yes, the almost obligatory schedule over-run!  

I've got no paitence for this sort of stuff, I need evertthing done yesterday.  That I've little in the way of actual knowledge on how to do it often only compunds my frustration and lack of paitence.  :Smile: 

Actually we're having some new screens put in this week, 3 days work, and even that's driving me batty!

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> we will have them removed and just have a 1 metre high safety grill inside the house so we don't fall out when we open them
> 
> 
> Have you considered replacing the doors with windows and simply have the wall under the window built up a meter?


 
why would we consider that?  we chose the big shutters because we liked them, and they let in a lot of light when you want. When they are open the iron grill will hardly detract from them, if at all

we could have gone the small window way originally but we didn't

----------


## DrAndy

> last week, Ant
> 
> now, maybe end of month, maybe 12th March
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ahh yes, the almost obligatory schedule over-run! 
> 
> I've got no paitence for this sort of stuff, I need evertthing done yesterday. That I've little in the way of actual knowledge on how to do it often only compunds my frustration and lack of paitence. 
> ...


 
having patience is the no1 quality required when building a house!

the main problem is, besides the woodworkers, we have no team onsite now full time. Each job needs to be finished before the next team can come in. Like we are having the stairs cemented for the granite, so nobody can use them until that is completed. The scaffolding is still up for the decorative cement work, so the septic tanks and pipework cannot be dug in until it is removed 
we have to get the house painted, then the electrics can be completed

several things like those

no real problem except time

we may not actually move in this time as we will be going back to Europe at the end of the month. Just getting some house-sitters to look after the place and we can move in when we get back

----------


## AntRobertson

I see, and probably best not to rush things at this stage either I suppose.

And correct me if I'm wrong but you already own property/house in CM right?

----------


## Norton

> why would we consider that? we chose the big shutters because we liked them, and they let in a lot of light when you want. When they are open the iron grill will hardly detract from them, if at all


Wasn't aware the doors were big shutters.  Simply a ignorant suggestion on my part.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, not wrong, so we have somewhere nice enough to stay

we will sell it eventually once we move

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> why would we consider that? we chose the big shutters because we liked them, and they let in a lot of light when you want. When they are open the iron grill will hardly detract from them, if at all
> 
> 
> Wasn't aware the doors were big shutters. Simply a ignorant suggestion on my part.


 
they are very tall teak shutters, and look really good

the baconies were put in by the architect and they looked Ok on plan

the reality is that they take up too much air space, especially looking from the second floor big windows and from the ground upwards. They detract from what we are trying to achieve

so they have to go!

----------


## jizzybloke

Looks better every update thanks DrA!

----------


## DrAndy

Thank you, JB

the wooden house is coming on well. This is the latest version of the inside!

The window frames need fitting, then we will call the glazier to go around the house and give us a quote for fitting all the glass




The roof structure is iron, which is more of a challenge to make look nice compared to wood. Maybe Ok just to paint it brownish




The ground floor is now being tiled. The pattern I gave the tilers had them perplexed for a while, due to the stairs and pillar, but now they seem to understand...



more will be revealed soon....

the main house is progressing well; there are at least three teams of workers getting under each others feet

The decorative moulding is now being completed

The stairs are being fine tuned



The front porch iron is all up and just waiting to be tiled; they are now working on the rear version



The scaffolding is being taken down, the pool will be emptied tomorrow

We now have a painter lined up; ....what else? it is like an anthill in there

Once the two balconies are removed, it might be nice to string some wire across the courtyard and have a creeper climb all over the place

----------


## HermantheGerman

Hey guys, lets not forget to vote this thread !
Can't understand why "DrAndys Concrete Box in the City" has no Stars yet.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Herman, I have done that


now what?

----------


## DrAndy

just back from the house....

Dee made an appointment with the tilers at 10am, and the glaziers, at 10am, and the ironworkers at 10am at a different house!!

luckily the ironmen postponed so we just had to talk to two lots about what and where

the pool has been emptied so now the steps can be built in and out

there are two great big plastic scifi things delivered, probably septic tanks, and a bunch of other small tanks, as required by regs. There will be a septic tank and drain each side of the house as that was considered easier to run than trying to connect up from both sides to one system

we will get the stainless steel holding tank next week. So the final plumbing will soon be underway; all the sanitaryware is delivered and can be fitted, if not stolen beforehand. The scaffolding is all down so the holes can be dug

----------


## DrAndy

Things are moving along very well, although we have a problem with the drain runs....



that is the one on the left hand side; there is a similar one the otherside

anyway, it has all been very nicely laid

when they get to the wall, they are deep enough to go under the beam without having to cut it

the only problem is that the council drain outside is not very deep and above our pipe....



so they will have to think again, probably build a soakaway in the garden instead

I am waiting to see what ideas they come up with

meanwhile, the tilers have finished the wooden house floor



The painters are painting








and FIVE guys arrived with the solar panel, just to assemble it



the heat collector is behind against the wall.



The unit will be kept on the terrace, but shoved out into space after we have cut the wall away. The frame will need to be rejigged a little to allow for this, otherwise the front legs would just be in mid-air


these are the offending balconies and nice doors (for Norton)

as said, we will put some ironwork inside to stop drunk guests walking into space

----------


## slackula

> meanwhile, the tilers have finished the wooden house floor


I like the colourful edging, it looks neat.

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks Slack

It is always a difficult decision to get any design right. You can draw it out, colour it and try to visualise what you want to achieve but the real thing always turns out a bit different

In this case, it looked good to us, so we were happy

----------


## Nawty

You can trim those steel frames in the roof with teak ply, looks very nice if done properly.....not sure of cost but.

----------


## DrAndy

We thought about it; will probably just paint them brown, Nawty

as for the drains, now that the builder is convinced that water does not flow upwards, even if you really, really want it to, we are going for the soakaway option

a couple of large pits with concrete rings for the waste water from the house to drain into. The earth seems reasonably porous although there is a lot of clay around, so they should work

Just in case the water table is too high and the system does not work perfectly, we are connecting the two soakaways and can then use a dive pump to get rid of any waste water if necessary

we will have to wait and see how it all works out

----------


## deren

very nice

----------


## slackula

> It is always a difficult decision to get any design right. You can draw it out, colour it and try to visualise what you want to achieve but the real thing always turns out a bit different


Ain't that the truth!




> In this case, it looked good to us, so we were happy


As you should be. It's a bit "off the wall" but from the pic you posted it works and gives a nice, funky, friendly look. The contrast with the wooden pillars and stairs is bold but to my (untrained & unprofessional) eye it is a fun and welcoming motif.

----------


## DrAndy

blimey, and there I was just thinking it was a nice pattern

----------


## DrAndy

> The contrast with the wooden pillars and stairs is bold but to my (untrained & unprofessional) eye it is a fun and welcoming motif.


the colours and density of the handmade tiles is fantastic; in Portugal, where I last used them, they were ridiculously expensive

so, here are the two new soakaway pits





as can be seen, there is only a little water from the ground; I presume the water table will be higher in the rainy season

they forgot to connect the two pits with a pipe; doing that will make only one dive-pump necessary (if at all)

Now they are getting the second coat on the outside walls



they are quite skilled at painting with a roller on a 3metre bamboo pole!

a couple of the inside ceilings are not yet painted, that should start tomorrow after the filler is rubbed down



These are the pool steps, small but narak




we kept the design simple and bold and hope it works...loooks OK so far



the bottom will have a different design

The wall is being rebuilt



and the wooden house is just about complete bar the teak oiling



soon we will get all the plumbing connected and the electrics wired

----------


## jandajoy

Splendid stuff. Well done.

----------


## AntRobertson

It looks to have a very interesting contrast between new, modern, layout and design, and 'old', fixtures, pillars, doors and the like -- which I really quite like.

----------


## Ghandi

Fascinating well documented thread, sure glad I've purchased houses that were already completed than dealing with this.


Looks like an interesting house for sure.

----------


## DrAndy

of course it is easier just to buy off the shelf. If you get the house you want that way, great

if, however, you want a house you have designed specifically for your own way of life, then designing and building yourself is the way to go

in addition, you can choose where to buy a piece of land, a place that suits you
 rather than the builder of "off the shelf" houses

yes, it is a hassle dealing with builders (in any country!) but hopefully the end result will make you happy. You also get a good feeling from having created something rather than just buying someone elses ideas

all you need is infinite patience and lots of energy

----------


## Ghandi

> of course it is easier just to buy off the shelf. If you get the house you want that way, great
> 
> if, however, you want a house you have designed specifically for your own way of life, then designing and building yourself is the way to go
> 
> in addition, you can choose where to buy a piece of land, a place that suits you
>  rather than the builder of "off the shelf" houses
> 
> yes, it is a hassle dealing with builders (in any country!) but hopefully the end result will make you happy. You also get a good feeling from having created something rather than just buying someone elses ideas
> 
> all you need is infinite patience and lots of energy




How over budget are you ?

I will not even ask how over schedule .

----------


## Nawty

How much are the hand made tiles ?

----------


## DrAndy

> How over budget are you ? I will not even ask how over schedule .


within budget, not too difficult as we worked from the initial builders extimate and added what we thought the fittings would cost

we did not really have a schedule as we come and go. We wanted the basic concrete shell completed before we left last March, and it was.

We were hoping that we would be able to move in when we returned this time by the end of January. Unfortunately we were delayed (having a baby) so we did not restart until quite late.

I hope it wil be liveable in by the time we go off again at the end of this month, as we have promised a friend she can house-sit




> How much are the hand made tiles ?


depends on the size  4" (10cm) are B650 per sqm, 6' are B850

in fact, you only get 0.9 sq m in a box, so really cost a bit more

----------


## Ghandi

For the curious minded , approx. ball park figure what you have into this house ?

If you'd rather not state , understood.

----------


## DrAndy

very cheap, for a Boutique, Designer, a la carte, superior, architect, pooled, modern, traditional, melange house with all mod cons

----------


## Ghandi

> very cheap, for a Boutique, Designer, a la carte, superior, architect, pooled, modern, traditional, melange house with all mod cons



so top price  about 1.5 million for the small plot of land

and  around 3.5 for the home construction.


this was my ballpark figure.

----------


## DrAndy

land in the old city costs a lot more than that Gandhi

you would be lucky to get a bit for double in that area

----------


## DrAndy

well Gandhi, thanks for the green rep although I am not sure what you base your comment on - you only have your guess as to the budget




> Nice House - Even If You Overpaid & Got Worked By The Contractors


the price we paid was fair, the work done to a good standard. mistakes were made but corrected at the contractors expense

----------


## DrAndy

new updates, the plumbing is almost complete. The electricity needs to be finalised before the system can be checked for leaks, although we could connect the pump to the builders supply

Here is the tank and pump in place, at last



and the kitchen supply now done - forgotten somehow!



it goes off to the left for the washing machine

the steps are all equalised ready for the stonemen to start on Monday. There are two flights like this to be laid with granite, and they will also be laying marble for the kitchen and entrance area




The pool floor is coming on well, the pool tiling should be finished tomorrow




The top surround will have to wait until the stonemen have finished the stairs

This is a new hole in the terrace wall




and this will be slid into it, jutting out about a metre. 



This was the best place to fit it, the roof would have been a real hassle to get fitted. Although not in full sun all day, this location will get hot enough for our water purposes. The unit will also be esier to service

Alice was enthralled by the builders

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's looking great. When should I start packing?

----------


## DrAndy

November

----------


## Ghandi

> land in the old city costs a lot more than that Gandhi
> 
> you would be lucky to get a bit for double in that area



It looks like it will be a fantastic home.

Without a doubt the custom aspect will make it very special.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Ghandi

I have just been to the house; we have got the pump working and water is flowing in all the bathrooms. Also in the kitchen and up on the terrace, so I have plugged those open pipes!

nearly liveable!  the electrics should be next week

----------


## DrAndy

The electrician truned up today; we spent an hour or so walking around the house deciding what to put where

he said he will start work tomorrow

The stone stair treads are starting to be laid, pics later

The pool is finished inside, but the top will be left for a while



from the other end



a close up of the steps; spot the deliberate mistake



The skimmer box justs needs tidying up



I used Weber epoxy grout for this tiling as it sets like rock and provides an additional waterproof boundary

----------


## DrAndy

The front bedroom valcony is now finished, with hand carved panels



a close up of the panels




you can also see the front wall is being rebuilt. 

We have ordered some metal sliding gates, basic and unadorned; we will think of some motif for them later

first we will have to build the beam for supporting the sliding mechanism

----------


## AntRobertson

> Here is the tank and pump in place, at last


Given the relatively small land area [SMEG MODE]_My garden's bigger than yours, BWAHAHAHAHA!_[/SMEG MODE] no thoughts to having an underground tank?

----------


## Deris

> Alice was enthralled by the builders


I don't know DrA, looks like little Alice is sayiing; "Why are you waiting time taking my picture, shouldn't you be supervising or something?" 

Ha ha, just kidding, cute little one.

----------


## Deris

It won't let me edit my crappy spelling, I ment : *wasting time*

----------


## DrAndy

> Given the relatively small land area, no thoughts to having an underground tank?


no, I like to have the tank easily serviceable, and the mains pressure is enough to fill it






> my crappy spelling, I ment : wasting time


I know what you "ment"

I am not sure why editting is not allowed here, it can be a pain

----------


## Scandinavian

> The front bedroom valcony is now finished, with hand carved panels


I like this picture, it shows the size and Spanish theme quite well.

----------


## Ghandi

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Given the relatively small land area, no thoughts to having an underground tank?
> 
> 
> no, I like to have the tank easily serviceable, and the mains pressure is enough to fill it



Better off with an outside tank , I own a property right smack in the city center with an underground cement reserve tank and there are issues with sediment build up and contamination.

I'd say you would have been better off with a newer style antibacterial plastic tank then that stainless contraption, as you will find they will eventually rust in places and end up acting as a water heater  with the high Thai temperatures the steel will stay hot all day.

----------


## BKKBILL

Right antibacterial plastic tank what could go wrong.

Actually stainless steel is antibacterial and the better ones dont rust out, reflect heat just like roof foil. You know all shiny.    :mid:  

The house is looking great DrAndy.

----------


## sunsetter

> The roof structure is iron, which is more of a challenge to make look nice compared to wood. Maybe Ok just to paint it brownish


 
nooooo!!    try wrapping it in light coloured rope, coiled, seen it a lot of thai returants etc, cant find a pic at the mo

----------


## sunsetter

looking good dr a, id forgotten about  this thread so just re read,from the moongate pics

looking velly nice, bet your well pleased

----------


## DrAndy

> it shows the size and Spanish theme quite well.


I hadn't realised it had a Spanish theme!






> I'd say you would have been better off with a newer style antibacterial plastic tank then that stainless contraption


Stainless steel does not rust, hence the name. I have one in my present house, it is about 10 years old and still good. Best to keep them in the shade then the water stays cool






> The house is looking great DrAndy.


thanks Bill






> looking velly nice, bet your well pleased


yes, it is nice to see it getting fitted out, realising the original concept



> try wrapping it in light coloured rope, coiled, seen it a lot of thai retaurants etc,


sounds fun, but I will just paint it and maybe consider something later if I don't like that

----------


## Ghandi

> Stainless steel does not rust, hence the name. I have one in my present house, it is about 10 years old and still good. Best to keep them in the shade then the water stays cool



I'll post a pic later , Thai Stainless Steel is not quite inox

----------


## Ghandi



----------


## sunsetter

^ how long they been outside ghandi?

----------


## Deris

Looks like damage from sitting water. Perhaps a small roof would help. DrA has his near a will, 2 poles and leaning metal roof attached to the wall would eliminate that type of damage. It might keep the water cooler too.
Just a thought.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
>  
> Stainless steel does not rust, hence the name. I have one in my present house, it is about 10 years old and still good. Best to keep them in the shade then the water stays cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I suppose that is a cheaper version, they do all sorts

I will see how mine gets on; maybe a roof would be nice for it and the pump

----------


## DrAndy

dunno why I can't edit my posts here, but I wanted to ask Ghandi what the inside of the tank is like, rusty too?

----------


## Ghandi

> dunno why I can't edit my posts here, but I wanted to ask Ghandi what the inside of the tank is like, rusty too?



I agree stainless should not rust or tarnish.


There is flaking of the same type inside that tank , one reason I suggested the newer "antibacterial"  plastic water tanks - these are not those crappy old style blue tanks either.


Reality is claiming they are antibacterial may be as much bullshit as saying a Thai stainless steel tank wont rust.

----------


## Nawty

There are apparently 3 types or standards of stainless steels.

Was told this when i bought stainless steel posts for a balcony in Bkk.

The cheaper ones, you get what you pay for and expect to rust.

Next price you can expect some light surface rust after time.

The best is what you expect to use in a coastal area and not get any rust.

So presume your stainless tank is the cheap and nasty one.

----------


## BKKBILL

That's right you get what you pay for.

Stainless does not "rust" as you think      of regular steel rusting with a red oxide on the surface that flakes  off.      If you see red rust it is probably due to some iron particles that  have contaminated      the surface of the stainless steel and it is these iron particles  that are      rusting. Look at the source of the rusting and see if you can remove  it from      the surface.

----------


## DrAndy

sounds fair

OK, the decorative masters have fitted the moulding around the moongate...it really is nearly round



detail shot



a view from the top of the first flight of stairs




_ love this view of Chedi Luang from the terrace, must be even nicer at night_



The wall is getting near completion. You can see the new beam for the sliding gates is now in the ground. The gates are being made as we post




The pipes are now all connected, except the kitchen sink



to one of the final soakaways



This marble was delivered for the entrance hall and kitchen. When we were in the stone yard, we decided to go for a whiter marble, this was too yellow.

The stonewoman said that they delivered this one as the whiter one will take two weeks to be cut, so she thought we may like the one we rejected instead!

so they can take it all away again, never mind

I actually do like the figuring in the stone, but the overall colour would not suit

----------


## danno5

looking really nice Andy!

----------


## Nawty

Excellent job....you really got the mexican hacienda look you were aiming for...

----------


## Scandinavian

> ....you really got the Mexican hacienda look you were aiming for...


Okay it was Mexican...Spanish/Mexican, same same but different.     :mid:

----------


## Pink Panty

Its very nice house dr.andy, make me dream a lot to build mine. I'll looking forward to see more new photo of your house soon.

----------


## DrAndy

> looking really nice Andy!


thanks Danno




> Excellent job....you really got the mexican hacienda look you were aiming for...


thanks, I think...



> Okay it was Mexican...Spanish/Mexican, same same but different.


bastards. if you really want to know, the influences are Turkish, Moroccan and Chinese

so there

and thanks Pink Panties, was I in your dream?

----------


## DrAndy

> looking really nice Andy!


thanks Danno



> Excellent job....you really got the mexican hacienda look you were aiming for...


thanks, I think...



> Okay it was Mexican...Spanish/Mexican, same same but different.


bastards. if you really want to know, the influences are Turkish, Moroccan and Chinese

and thanks Pink Panties. Was I in the dream?

----------


## Pink Panty

> thanks Pink Panties, was I in your dream?


 
your house will be one of my dream apart of the chineiss style.

----------


## Pink Panty

*chinese

----------


## DrAndy

double post and no edit for some reason

never mind, here is a sweet guest

the first I have seen!




they have started knocking down the balconies, which is good



lots of heavy and hot bashing; they cannot use a jack-hammer as the structure is involved as the irons go right through



The gates have been made and are being fitted, very quick work

the big gates inside





and the side gate inside



and from the road




the gate for guests. My trusty bike awaits me




The old gate will be fixed against the wall and used to grow beans etc

----------


## jizzybloke

Looks fantastic DrA, thanks again for all the pictures and information!

----------


## DrAndy

> your house will be one of my dream apart of the chineiss style


there is not really much Chinese influence except the Moongate

I liked the ancient Chinese shophouses in Malacca which have courtyards in the middle of the houses

Moroccan houses have high walls and look nothing from outside, but inside they are jewels. Thier courtyards are superb

We stayed in a guesthouse in Turkey with similar high walls and a great courtyard

all very different but having a similar formula

----------


## DrAndy

> Looks fantastic DrA, thanks again for all the pictures and information!


 
thanks, JB, more to come

----------


## DrAndy

The balconies are slowly being chipped away, they are being careful not to do any damage to the house structure

from below




from above



very messy business

we are also taking the one next to the neighbour, as they thought it was too close. Keeping good relations is OK

We are leaving the two at the back as they are Ok there and look fine




Still lots of small jobs to do, as well as some slightly bigger ones, like glazing and the stone floors

our main doors are secondhand ancient teak things, they look good. However, one of them is prone to slumping as the joints are loose so we will have them taken off and rejigged

----------


## Pink Panty

Do you have this guest yet, dr andy? It show off yesterday from the underground pipe font of my house.

----------


## DrAndy

looks like a centipede, they have a nasty bite too

----------


## jizzybloke

> more to come


even better!

----------


## DrAndy

OK, just a few pics of the departed balconies

these were where the two over the courtyard were



and this one at the side was removed to keep the neighbour happy



this balcony is deceased, dead, no more, gone to the great tip in the sky




so, we now have to cut it all back into the wall and then render

the courtyard now has a nicer feeling of space

it is all feng Shui, or "common sense", as they say in China

----------


## BKKBILL

Seems those neighbours think a lot of your house is to close. You are sure right about keeping good relations. Does look more airy and open without the balconies.

----------


## DrAndy

True, Bill. They are nice enough people and I can sympathise with them; it is quite a tall house and right to the planning limit. I think once all the building noise and dust has settled, and we have been in for a while, they will be OK

All the windows on their side will be in "ancient" glass, and will not be opened, so their and our privacy will be OK

----------


## DrAndy

never mind chaps, maybe the mods will sweep up

back at the house...

we have decided that the roof terrace is not the best place for the solar heater (another bum call, Ghandi) so we are now thinking of making a pedestal for it in the back garden....that will be a lot later, when we return

The pool guys told their boss they had been and finished the top part so we could tile it, but they hadn't!  so now they will get a rocket and arrive tomorrow morning, hopefully

the glass is almost all in, although a couple of panes were missed...to be done tonight. They actually worked from 6pm to midnight, disturbing the neighbours in the process, and managed to not break anything in the dark

the painting is coming to a close too

the stone tile men come back tomorrow to see what to do again

frustrating but wunnerful when it comes out right

----------


## DrAndy

More progress has been happening

The windows are all in, bar one, so it makes the house look neater

most of the paintwork is finished; they have stopped working now until all the other work has been done then they can do all the bits left





The wood has all been oiled and looks nice



The windows look good too; these are on the neighbours side, for privacy



and these the courtyard side




This is the small bedroom; we wanted some colour in here, so they will be replaced as requested



another cute visitor, fooled by the glass. I let it out and it flew away




This is the new support for the solar heater, situated where the sun is at the optimum position. We could have positioned it a little lower but it will be asy to walk under like this




Doorlocks and bolts, boring but necessary




and the lights are all in, and most of the power sockets. They have yet to put the fans or connect up to the mains supply. This is the top terrace with great big hanging lights

----------


## Cenovis

What a beautiful house. Well done. Looking forward to see it finished

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Cenovis, it is coming on well

unfortunately, I will be off at the end of the month so building will cease

It will have to wait until October to finish and then we will move in. Mind you, a friend will be moving in and house-sitting, so she can sort out any teething problems!

----------


## Deris

> small bedroom


Looking very good DrA. One thing I noticed is that the small bedroom windows both open to the right. The left window hinges on the middle bar. I've never seen one do this, usually they open out in opsite directions; left to left, right to right, was this intentional or just how it was put in? Just wondering.

Oh, and the wood is looking great too. Love the natural posts.

----------


## DrAndy

The windows were bought from a reclaimed woodyard, Deris, so were built like that. We have three sets the same, although only used two 

they do not hinge on the middle bar; they have long flat hinges that fit onto the top and bottom horizontals

----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely beautiful (both of them) and more so an interesting house Dr. Andy and a credit to you and your missus.  :goldcup: 

Thank you for sharing your adventure with us.  :Smile:

----------


## Deris

> The windows were bought from a reclaimed woodyard, Deris, so were built like that. We have three sets the same, although only used two they do not hinge on the middle bar; they have long flat hinges that fit onto the top and bottom horizontals


Ahh, as I look at the picture again I can see that now. I guess the mind sees what it's expecting. I should know better by now.  
Still looking like a great house.

----------


## DrAndy

> Thank you for sharing your adventure with us


my pleasure!

it is actually a nice thing to do, and makes a good record

I can also email friends who ask how the project is going and let them have the link

and thanks for the compliment, you Thaiophile you

----------


## DrAndy

> Still looking like a great house.


thanks Deris

I hope to have a few more pics once my wife joins me with the camera, this weekend!

the place has been cleaned up, lots of small problems fixed and a friend has moved in to house-sit

----------


## DrAndy

Ok, here are the last pics for a while

the entrance and kitchen marble floor has been laid

in progress



and finished



a close up of the stone shows nice figuring




the men from EGAT try to work out which pipe is which; they were successful



EGAT is the government Electricity company; the man shown here submitted a temporary invoice at the end, besides the one already paid, for B1000. When questioned he became quite rude to my wife and threatened to submit a much larger one if we did not pay it!!  It was, of course, tea money for his boss.

she paid as she reckoned we could have bigger problems later if not

anyway, a nice picture of the gates and piles of sand and earth



all that is cleared away and flat now

the solar panel fitted and working very well, you cannot keep your hand in the hot water for long




This is the bedroom parquet after the second coat of shiny stuff. It looks very similar to one coat but I know there are two



and this shows the sandstone surround for the pool, in progress. That too is completed and sealed against algae




and the last, a piece of art to make the top terrace slightly more interesting



a bit of fun

so, we were very happy with the result we have got so far, but a bit miffed that there was no time to move in and enjoy the house

we have a friend who is living there house-sitting, and another friend who will also stay there now and then, good for them

the former has her own furniture, incl sink, cooker and washing machine etc, so she should be OK

----------


## sunsetter

lovely stonework dr A, love that sandstone, used to work with it myself in a previous life, looking good, and looking forward to any updates, would love to see a bump on thsi when you finally move in yourself, thanks for letting us ave a look  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

great stuff, love the sandstone, used to work with that stuff myself in a previous life, looking good, great house, hope to see an nice bump when you finally move in yourself, thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

OK sunsetter

I am sure that when we return there will be a few more updates and pics

----------


## Scandinavian

> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As clear as if u had a flooding. Nice.
> ...



Ok, this is Johnny talk, but can I drop by next time in CM and shake  your hand? You seem to be a really nice guy.

Brgs,
Tom

----------


## jizzybloke

Magic, lovely house Dr and MrsDrAndy!
They don't have squatters rights in Thailand do they?

----------


## BKKBILL

> Magic, lovely house Dr and MrsDrAndy!
> They don't have squatters rights in Thailand do they?


They do but you would have to be there for ten year. The doc would probably be back by then.

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks for the compliments, guys

as for squatters, she can stay there as long as she wants, she is very cute!!

she is out new housemate

----------


## jizzybloke

> she is very cute!!


piccie??

----------


## DrAndy

go to Asian Cuties thread and use your imagination

----------


## Norton

Quite a design departure from your place in Mae Rim.  Contemporary with a touch of Thai.  Well done.  Hope to see it when next in CM.

----------


## setaputra

> True, Bill. They are nice enough people and I can sympathise with them; it is quite a tall house and right to the planning limit. I think once all the building noise and dust has settled, and we have been in for a while, they will be OK
> 
> All the windows on their side will be in "ancient" glass, and will not be opened, so their and our privacy will be OK




sounds like a fair solution all round

i've made a point of getting on with my neighbours at sarapii and have agreed some informal rights allowing them to get to the banana gardens at the back.  all with the agreement of the poo yai baan.  there are benefits to me too.  a no lose situation.

i since found out he is the father in law of a friend's eldest sister and it is a close family.   all helps

my project 50% done on measured day work. keeping fingers crossed but going well so far

----------


## DrAndy

> Quite a design departure from your place in Mae Rim. Contemporary with a touch of Thai. Well done. Hope to see it when next in CM.


 
true, completely different, but so are the locations and purpose

one is a country location for chilling out, the other a town house in a small plot

hope to see you too, look forward to it

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

House Warming!!  :Smile: 

I stumbled upon your place by chance when just wandering around town.  It looks incredible..  VERY well done!

----------


## DrAndy

thanks WL

amazing what you can see down those little sois

----------


## Pink Panty

Will we drob by some time when we back from UK, Dr d? My boy will love your beautiful swiming pool.  :Smile:  Its a beautiful house, you're done very good job!

----------


## DrAndy

> Will we drob by some time when we back from UK, Dr d? My boy will love your beautiful swiming pool.  Its a beautiful house, you're done very good job!


 
I am in the Uk too, london, at the moment

I should be back in October and you would be welcome, with two provisos

1. You have to call me Andy

2. Your son does not piss in the pool

anyway, thanks for the compliments

----------


## Pink Panty

> Originally Posted by Pink Panty
> 
> 
> Will we drob by some time when we back from UK, Dr d? My boy will love your beautiful swiming pool.  Its a beautiful house, you're done very good job!
> 
> 
>  
> I am in the Uk too, london, at the moment
> 
> ...


Fristable my son never piss in the pool but my hubby will do.  :smiley laughing: 
I can call you Andy and you can call me Goi and my son name Alfie. ^^

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks PP

your hubby will just have to stay off the beer, firstable and foremost

----------


## SiamRick

Most impressive, Doc. 

Just worked through your thread over two days. Worth it just to see something nice rising in old quarter setting. Anywhere. 

Some remarks (just doing from memory, might mix up rooms . . .):
-like white/grey roof tiles
-love wood side house and interior bamboo trim
-that bedroom teak floor is to die for
-so is the tile and tile accents entering the wood house ground floor
-love wood window frames and shutters
-good choice on the white main floor tiles instead of yellow
-good move removing the courtyard balconies -- really opens things up, removes unwanted shadows
-I greet pools with complete disinterest  but it is a beauty
. . . and last. The courtyard idea is awesome. I love courtyards, a piece of serenity.

Thanks for sharing your home      :coolio:

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks for your thoughts, SR, nice to get feedback

esp as you like lots of features!

I know what you mean about pools but just to sit in a pool and keep cool is worth any hassle, never mind swimming

----------


## Dilbert

Very nicely done - both the build and the report. 
Even though we did not hear of the multitude of "dramas" that go with a house construction, I am sure they took place.  
Your end result is really a work of art.  Even if you weren't happy with it, I think a lot of people at TD (myself included) really like what you have shared with us.
Enjoy (when you get the opportunity)!

----------


## grasshopper

Good thread DrA.  By the way, in some ways your layout reminds me of houses in HCMC and Hanoi in Vietnam. Always on small frontages, shallow lots and built up high. There I believe its something to do with the original taxation of land holdings on the basis of frontage width. The only downside that I can foresee is with the number of floors/stairs hence the groaning hip and knee joints as the body goes through its ageing process. But, never no mind, keep the weight off and the joints will endure, hopefully. 

Your comments on old CM confirm that I must visit this city and stay a while. 

 :Aussie:

----------


## bec101

That is a great looking place. Interesting building practices there.  Fantastic.

----------


## brian3673

hi andy,great post and the house is amazing..
it has gave me a lot of idear's for my future build..
all the best..

----------


## siam

Bravo Dr,
another beautiful project to have done, nice design and interesting concept/idea, for a modern in-town house. Bravo Dr/&Missis
And the sweet little girl you two have made would sure enjoy the roof-top pool, (very good idea to keep the house cool, I do hope it won't cost you to much headache in the long-run)
I am planing my project(Incha allah !), so reading to learn from your experience.
If you wouldn't mind, I will PM to ask you some question...( when I have my right to..),
So I guess you would moving in soon, 
Congratulation and Thank you again for sharing with us.
Brgs, Siam

----------


## DrAndy

just had a new look at this thread, as we are moving in very soon

thanks for the above remarks and compliments, very kind of you all

I shall probably take a few more pics as the place gets set up, and the courtyard has more work done to make it useable

----------


## BKKBILL

Looking forward to the new pictures.

----------


## Begbie

When you posted a picture of this door in the construction phase I thought it looked kind of interesting. 

Now that you've completed it, the word that comes to mind is gay. Built by a katoey as my missus often says when sees a particularly over designed construction. :Smile:  No offense mate.

----------


## teddy

It looks like the inside of a pikey's caravan... orhh fight you fer 2 bob

----------


## DrAndy

> Built by a katoey as my missus often says


I suppose she must know

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
>  Built by a katoey as my missus often says
> 
> 
> I suppose she must know


I've shown my wife your house photos and she says she's never met you. Why would you suggest otherwise?

----------


## DrAndy

if you read my post, you would notice I said "she must know"
that is not otherwise

as you say, she says she has never met me

I also deny it

----------


## Gallowspole

> When you posted a picture of this door in the construction phase I thought it looked kind of interesting. 
> 
> Now that you've completed it, the word that comes to mind is gay. Built by a katoey as my missus often says when sees a particularly over designed construction. No offense mate.


Actually reminded me of Lee Van Cleef coming for a visit.

----------


## DrAndy

naw, those are normal arches; we did consider those but opted for the gay Chinese Moongate instead

in fact, it works pretty well and looks good too

----------


## ninja

> When you posted a picture of this door in the construction phase I thought it looked kind of interesting. 
> 
> 
> Now that you've completed it, the word that comes to mind is gay. Built by a katoey as my missus often says when sees a particularly over designed construction. No offense mate.


Maybe the owner looks like this. Then it would be ideal

----------


## DrAndy

amusing...I will have to invite a few fat friends around to test it

maybe that Teddy can help?

----------


## erich23

jabba the hut comes to mind.

p.s. great thread, very inspiring and encouraging!!! i read it in one go cause we too have a quarter rai in the old town in cm with an old rotten wooden house on it. still not sure what to do about it.

----------


## DrAndy

good luck with it Erich, and thanks

I would be interested in seeing your plot

----------


## erich23

Its Ratchamanka Road next to Wat Pha Khao. You are very welcome to visit, i'm not in Chiang Mai right now but will be back end of this month. Also i wouldn't mind to have a look at your place....cheers

----------


## DrAndy

OK Erich, send me a PM when you get here

----------


## DrAndy

OK we are now continuing with the building

The courtyard is being bricked, with nice secondhand handmade bricks



the earth gets nicely flattened, samd spread, then a dry sand and cement mix

the bricks are lid on that, tapped to make almost level!, and then sand brushed into the cracks

the whole thing is then watered, and more sand brushed around
pics of that will follow later



The back of the house has been tiked a bit and a Thai kitchen put there for housemate and maid to play in



the solar water heater was eventually placed here too; it gets full sun and often the water is too hot to touch - brilliant




The nice stage of building - putting your furniture and objects around from storage

The top of the first flight of stairs



The other end of the landing; the ironing centre. The double doors have a nice balcony



The guest bedroom and computer centre (where I am now)




The main bedroom, with net so we can leave the shutters open when warm



a sculpture. I have been waiting for ages to get the art up!!



another




*next week* the courtyard bricking continues

the iron stair railings and bannisters should be started

the pool surround stainless railings are in progress (we are waiting for the pool machinery still)

the under-arches part of the courtyard stone is being cut

the fence next to the RH neighbour will be started

----------


## patsycat

This is where it gets interesting.  I love looking at the furniture etc. that people put in their homes.

I like your angel statue at the top of the stairs,  I have one too, but it's just the angel with her head in her hands.  At the moment she is hiding behind the tv, but shall come out in time for Christmas.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> The guest bedroom and computer centre (where I am now)


All looking lovely mate. Looks like ya got a nice green view from that balcony. Perhaps a wheeled computer desk to bring the comp out there. I do most of my play-on-internet from my bedroom balcony and it's lovely.

----------


## sunsetter

looking good mate, been waiting for this one to pop up and start again, keep going!! ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

thanks all, we are waiting for the iron-man as I type

----------


## rickschoppers

Great place Andy.............I like your other dwelling in the rice fields as well and wonder at which one you will spend more time. They are both great places in different ways and you and your better half really know how to design a nice abode. It makes me think about building something over CM way, but I have to win the lottery first. Thanks for the nice thread and all the good information and I may steal some of your design ideas once I start to build over here in the NW. Enjoy your places!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rickschoppers

Northeast that is................can't tell my east from my west anymore. Guess that's better than not knowing my north from my south.....

----------


## DrAndy

cheers Rick

as long as you can tell your arse from your elbow, everything will be fine

this week there have been about four sets of workers doing different jobs all around the house, what a cacophony!

pics to follow, but I am taking a rest from all the stress today. I think I will go looking for some furniture in the antique market

----------


## rickschoppers

Yeah I wipe my elbow after a shite and never place my arse on the table, right??

Seriously, hope all goes well with the finish work and the pics should be great. Have fun buying some furniture. Lots to pick from over there. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

so, some update pics

first the area under the arches, part of the courtyard

this has been tiled in granite; we thought we would make it a little decorative (or gay, as some of our more basic members would say)




hard work, but well paid!



the final tiles laid and the pool table moved 



thought we would insert a little star



I will use this area as my new carpentry workshop for the kitchen build and anything else needed

----------


## DrAndy

At the same time, we had the dividing wall rebuilt

the old wall consisted of broken posts and bits of tin etc

all cleared away




a couple of these beasties found; they were taken away to be eaten




new posts inserted



a lower beam and blocks built




we had some security grills from the demolished house, each over 2m long, so we decided to re-use them in the wall




eventually, we want plants to cover the whole wall; for the moment, we put some black netting in a couple of places for privacy



now we can get the garden into shape

----------


## DrAndy

due to a massive response and requests for updates (well, 2), I will be posting a few pics of each feature as it is completed

the first is the pool, now complete and swum in

the equipment was installed under the pool area



water was delivered by truck and pumped up





Stainless steps being built



messy buggers; if you have any stainless work done, get them to make it off site and bring to fit



they did a nice job though



someone already spilt some coffee on it






and a nice view too



now in full use

----------


## neilandmeechai

I don't really know what to say other than "WoW" !!!! but possibly I can also add on an "Amazing" and certainly a well deserved "Compliments" with what you have achieved. Lots of success in your house.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Agreed.

Although I'd prefer it surrounded by nothing but fields and countryside, like yer wooden bungalows, a lovely house. Well done.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Neil, and also Mao

well, this is our city house, near all the bars and restaurants

a very different concept to the wooden shack

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Right! The bags are on the bike, we're on our way...

----------


## DrAndy

great, but we have just gone away for a year

anyway, here are the railings for the stairs etc

for the stairs






the first floor landing




and also the double shutters, to stop us walking out into space




and to protect the big windows



I am still working on building the kitchen and our wardrobe, so those will come later

maybe some pics of the garden/courtyard area may be interesting ....coming soon

----------


## ThisOldHouse

Concrete, stone, steel, wood, and glass... amazing the way it's all come together DrA!  Love the B&W tiles too.  Keep 'em coming.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks TOH

the B&W tiles was a design decision by my wife; she has a good eye

----------


## DrAndy

now the "garden is more or less finished, consruction-wise, just waiting for plants

this is the rear of the house, south facing



the RHS of the courtyard



the LHS of the house, a good path for deliveries


the RHS of the house; I wanted a Boules alley but forgot to mention it



the entrance gates into the courtyard



the same from the main house door



the LHS of courtyard



the courtyard from the entrance gates




sorry, not too exciting but just a final look at the surrounds of the house for completions sake

I will be posting the kitchens progress to completion, and a wardrobe that I am building

more fun!

----------


## Mamasun

Very hight "class" house ! very refined !...it will be a dream to live in a such house.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Mamasun, it is a nice place to live in

I was a bit worried about that when first undertaking the project as I have always lived in old houses that I have renovated

never a concrete box!

----------


## KOBRIEN

Fair play,The inside of that house has style,I would be proud to live there .

----------


## DrAndy

thanks kOB, the outside is nice too, honest!

I will be posting pics of the kitchen construction soon; all that needs doing now is the splashback tiling

----------


## rickschoppers

Dr. Andy, I have made it one of my goals to see both of your houses before I build mine the end of this year. Any chance of getting a peak in person?

----------


## DrAndy

quite possibly, Rick

meet for a beer

----------


## rickschoppers

I'll buy the beer, you supply the house? We can PM to discuss any details. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> now the "garden is more or less finished, consruction-wise, just waiting for plants


Will need to be creative. Not much room for plants like you have in the Mae Rim house. With all the balcony and open window/door spaces, you can really green up the interior using potted plants.

----------


## DrAndy

not really Norton, I dont like pots much, and they need looking after too. We have some in the courtyard itself, they are enough

but we can have lots of climbing plants outside; those will be able to be seen from inside

----------


## DrAndy

> meet for 22 beers





> I'll buy the beer


fine, PM me when coming to town

----------


## Norton

> they need looking after too


Always big consideration when not resident full time.




> lots of climbing plants outside


Yep. Vertical vs horizontal garden approach best for small lot.

----------


## erich23

Hi DrAndy i tried to PM you but couldn't cos of 20 posts required. I'm back in CM and if you still want to see our plot PM me or you could just swing by, we are home most of the time. There are signs outside calling the whole thing "spicyhouse homestay and cooking school", thats the business of my wife. I saw your place already, impressive structure, wasn't too hard to find. In case the maid told you some weird farang was snooping around the building.

----------


## Loy Toy

Once again Doc, a lovely well thought out, unique house design with great interior fittings that you love and thats all that matters.

A brilliant thread and one I think everyone enjoyed and learned a lot from.

Well done to you and I hope your family have many enjoyable years growing up there.

----------


## DrAndy

> with great interior fittings that you love and thats all that matters.


oh dear!

thanks anyway

----------


## DrAndy

I enjoy working with wood, so I decided to design and make a wardrobe for our dressing room

we needed lots of storage space, and it also needed to look good

being a mean bastard, I had a look in my woodpile and soon found two sets of shutters made of teak, with frames

strangely enough, the length of the shutter sets was almost exactly the width of the wall where the wardrobe was to be built, so they were recruited as the front of the wardrobe

The interior shelving of the wardrobe had to be made first; I bought some 15mm sheets of plywood and had them sawn exactly in halves, lengthwise (the woodyard do this for a small fee). I then cut slots at the correct spacing so that they could all be slotted together to make a self supporting structure - a bit like the insides of the partitions in wine boxes

I erected this in the space...sorry the pics are not brilliant, I need a fisheye lens for these

viewed from the bedroom arch



the partition on the left was left long for some hanging space

a view from the bathroom



detail of winebox interior



I then fitted the two shutter frames and started fitting the doors

the doors had the wrong sort of hinges (the sliding type) so I reversed the frames and cut the doors down a little and used conventional hinges so the doors could open fully




all the doors fitted and adjusted correctly



the doors are kept shut with magnetic catches, the knobs especially ordered, teak at B80 each. The pic makes things look a bit out of line but everyhting is neat and orderly, honest

I then fitted the final trimmings to make the whole thing fit properly and look neat

sorry about the colour too, they are actually a nice teak oiled colour; using a flash distorts everything



so now we have lots of storage; my wife gets the bottom shelves as she can't reach the top ones

It all worked out really well (except for the pics) and cost almost nothing

paid for:16 Knobs, mag catches, hinges, 4 plywood sheets cut in halves

the wood was free, as was my sweat

----------


## aging one

I like your style andy, well done. We made a pantry for our kitchen with the plywood and oak left over from a wooden container shipped from the states.  Ingenuity is always nice to be seen.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks AO

next up will be the western kitchen, made from scratch, but with pieces ordered in

almost finished, except the tile splashback, and I can't be bothered to wait so....

coming soon

----------


## DrAndy

first the basic skeleton had to be constructed; the kitchen was going to be L shaped

back wall, with temporary sink!





LHS wall, 



shelves being fitted. The electric hob will go there



the RHS will have this Chinese cabinet, and the fridge

probably swapped




I ordered the 8 doors and 2 drawer units from a carpenter




lots of hinges to fit!!

----------


## DrAndy

next, all the doors fitted, and the drawer units in place and fixed





then the granite worktop was fitted



the holes cut for the sink and hob



hob actually fitted in




the new washing machine in place; we decided to have a top loader as they are more reliable and easier to use. We have enough worktop anyway

the doors now have the catches and knobs fitted



these latest pics are not made for the magazine, they are showing the kitchen in use!!

the induction hob, really easy and flexible




and the double sink

free hot water from the solar panel



I have the tiles for the splashback, just need a good worker who is free!!

pic to foolloow when done

----------


## terry57

Brilliant stuff Doc, sure pays off being a proctologist   :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

for those without Terrys problems




> Proctologist: A doctor who puts in a hard day at the orifice.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Looks good Doc, but I'm surprised the doors go all the way down to the floor.

----------


## erich23

Good job, what kind of wood is everything made of? Probably Teak? Today we had hundreds of flying termites in the house. We had to switch of the lights and after a couple of minutes they were gone. My wife said they are looking for a new place to stay and will lose the wings pretty soon. Well, i hope just not here, we have enough already.

----------


## DrAndy

> but I'm surprised the doors go all the way down to the floor.


I am surprised that modern "units" don't - what is the purpose of the gap?






> Probably Teak?


cheers Erich - definitely teak

and yes, we too were invaded by the flying ants; not even worth eating

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> but I'm surprised the doors go all the way down to the floor.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that modern "units" don't - what is the purpose of the gap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gap is a kick space so you don't mark up those pretty doors by kicking them with your shoes. Of course if you are barefoot, it is a moot point. Probably a western thing. 

Hope you did use some wood that termites don't like, but know you have taken measures to prevent that.

----------


## DrAndy

I even have those doors to floors in my kitchen in London....mind you, I don't wear my boots indoors there either

----------


## nigelandjan

I think Marmite is possibly thinking about some of the small critters that share your home entering via the floor , this is just the kind of custom fit kitchen I would love to build in our Thai home ,, but i would put the first shelf 6 inches high then sit the door on that ,, allowing for a 6 inch kickboard under it.

                Still each to their own , the end result is looking good what you have achieved.

       I,ll bet them doors are buggers to cut the hinge,s into especially with Thai chisels  :tieme:

----------


## DrAndy

> I think Marmite is possibly thinking about some of the small critters that share your home entering via the floor


there is a wood strip inside the door sits against, so not much gets in that way




> I,ll bet them doors are buggers to cut the hinge,s into especially with Thai chisels


actually no, Teak is quite a soft wood and cuts cleanly; most good chisels here are imported and not expensive

----------


## DrAndy

We now have had the tiled splashback fitted

The continuation of the tiles around the windows was for the likes of gay Begbie

he likes a nice bit of design

----------


## nigelandjan

That looks the nuts now mate !   why didnt you tile it yourself ?? you look a dab hand in the ol DIY dept . Done all mine meself floor and all then lent me tile cutter out ( big mistake )  now I have to buy a new one to tile me conservatory floor  :UK:

----------


## jizzybloke

> The continuation of the tiles around the windows


Looks very nice DrA!

----------


## palexxxx

Fantastic job DrAndy,  I've really enjoyed the read.

----------


## Korsang

A great insight into what seems to be a build out of the norm!

----------


## DrAndy

thanks all, I can't wait to get back and enjoy the space

sooon

----------


## rickschoppers

> thanks all, I can't wait to get back and enjoy the space
> 
> sooon


Dr. A, you may have already mentioned this, but was the teak from the older house you purchased for the wood? I really like the look and am still figuring out how to obtain a smaller amount of teak for such a project. I need to visit the recycle shops in Udon yet, but was wonder how many sq. meters or sq. feet you needed to do your kitchen?

----------


## DrAndy

in this house, I only bought doors and shutters to re-use, not old wood

the kitchen cabinet doors I had made up by a local carpenter using new wood. I suppose I could have given him some old teak posts I have to cut up, but that would be a shame

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Thanks for that and it still looks like a visit to a second-hand lumber yard is the best bet. I have a brother-in-law that is a pretty good capenter/mason and he has made several wooden additions to the family house. I will ask if he is comfortable making some teak wood cabinet doors.

----------


## stefb1964

Very interesting to see what you've accomplished there.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks for that

nice first post!!

----------


## Fondles

Nice Thai style looking kitchen, I hope you like it.

----------


## thailazer

Dr. Andy... Greatl looking place.   We have been trying to find a carpenter to put in a kitchen but no one in the area and no one willing to travel this far up north.    Forcing us to use the pre-fab cabinets you see at various places.   How much overlap past the cabinets did you let the granite go?

----------


## DrAndy

just thought  I would bump this thread for Ali

he can let me know how to make it all better

----------


## alitongkat

wow... thats absolutely gorgeous... even the drawers in the corner might fully open... 

big stuff...

----------


## DrAndy

yes, even those drawers are easily accessible, Ali

well spotted

----------


## Tizmoi

Good thread, twas an interesting and informative read. Nice work DrAndy.

----------


## leogerritsen

Thanks Andy,

this post was mentioned in "Japanese House" and I could not resist. I read it all !
You and the wife dis a wonderfull thing here, enjoy !

----------


## greasystick

Beautiful work - well done!

----------

